# الرد على شبهة نسب المسيح و أصله حسب الجسد



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2008)

*+*​ 
*الرد على شبهة نسب المسيح و أصله حسب الجسد*​ 
بقلم : REDEMPTION​ 



*بإسم الآب و الإبن و الروح القدس إله واحد آمين*​ 

*فالله الآن يأمر جميع الناس في كل مكان أن يتوبوا متغاضيا عن أزمنة الجهل *( أع 17 : 30 )​ 


*تمـــــهيد ..*


*لا يدخر*البعض ممن يصفون أنفسهم بالباحثين و المجاهدين ( فى سبيل الله ) ، من جهد للتقليل من شأن المسيحية بقدر إمكانهم ، مستخدمين فى ذلك طرق شتى ، كالخداع و المكر و لوي الآيات و العبارات لتُناسب شبهاتهم .

و في هذه الاساليب يتضح للعاقل الواعي بطلان شبهتهم و خداعهم ، و لا يؤخذ بحججهم مأخذ الجد أو حتى بعين الإعتبار ، بل حتى أنهم لا يعملون بما قاله القرآن

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا أَنْ تُصِيبُوا قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلْتُمْ نَادِمِينَ ( سورة الحجرات 6 )

و قد يسارع البعض و يدعي بأنهم مُتبينين للحقيقة و ليسوا بحاجة للفحص و غيره .. فيكفي – بالنسبة لهم – أن القرآن أخبرهم بهذه الحقيقة التى حاول المسيحيون على مر العصور إخفائها ، وهي تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، و يكفي أيضاً انهم يجدون كم كبير جداً من الإختلافات و الامور الغير منطقية التي لا يستطيعون أن يفهموها ، و هكذا يصبحون أسرى أولئك الجهلاء المدعين العلم وهم غائبين تماماً عن ظله . 

فالامور الغير منطقية و الاختلافات التى يدّعونها و يملؤون بها مواقعهم و كتبهم ، ، هي في الواقع نتاج فكر مُتعصب لا يأخذ من الامور سوى قشرتها ، حتى قشرتها لا يقبلها . كقول الكتاب المقدس : 
إذ هم مظلمو الفكر، ومتجنبون عن حياة الله لسبب الجهل الذي فيهم بسبب غلاظة قلوبهم ( أفس 4 : 18 ) 

و في هذا الكتاب – بمعونة المسيح تبارك إسمه – سنرد على شبهتهم تلك حول نسب المسيح له المجد ، و بالدليل و البرهان العقلي و النقلي ، آملين من رب العباد أن يُنير أذهانهم كي يقبلوا روحه القدوس ، و في شبهة نسب المسيح – تبارك إسمه – يتجلى و بصوره واضحة كم المُكر و الضغينة التى تحملها لنا هذه الامة ، و يتجلى بالاكثر مدى قلة معلوماتهم و ضعف حيلتهم و بور ذكائهم كالمثل الانجليزي الذى يقول :

_  A bird is known by its note and a man by his talk    _

*الطير يُعرف من تغريده و الرجل .. من كلامه  .*

و نحن و إن كان يُحزننا بالتأكيد اسلوبهم فى طرح شبهاتهم ، لما فيه من تطاول على الله تبارك إسمه ، و دليل على عقولهم التى أُغلقت ، إلا أننا نشكرهم حق شكر ، فبسببهم تسابق العالم المسيحي لفتح الكتب و البحث و التتبع إلى إن إلتقط أنفاسه و علت الابتسامة شفتيه عندما تيقن ( بالاكثر ) من إيمانه و سلامته ، بل كان وبال عليهم هجومهم على عقيدتنا الإلهية فقد إمتدت أيدينا إلي كتبهم و صارت تلتهم الصفحات و تبحث عن إجابة لذلك السؤال الذى يشغل عقل كل إنسان مسيحي تقريباً ، وهو لماذا ؟ .. ليس لماذا يهاجموننا .. و لكن لماذا لا يؤمنون بالمسيحية و هي دين الحب و السلام ؟! .. و هي دين العقل و العلم .. و لكن كانت الصاعقة عندما إكتشف العالم كله إين ينغمسون هؤلاء المساكين ، و صار حالهم يُرثى له بالحقيقة ، فهم – بكل أسف - صاروا لا يفرقون بين كلام الله .. و كلام البشر ، حتى أن الامر صار بالنسبة لهم ( طبيعة ) تلاشت فيها طبيعتهم التي خُلقوا بها ، و أسكرتهم ملذات التعاليم الخاطئة التي تدعوا الي كل ما هو شر و فساد .. فصارت الجنة فى دينهم هي صبايا حور و أنهار من الخمر و العسل و اللبن ، و إنقسم القمر إلي ( نصفين ) في أيام نبيهم ، ناهيك عن باقي الامور التي يخجل منها المرء لما فيها من إمتهان لعقل الإنسان الذى به كرّمُه الله عن باقي المخلوقات .

*الإخوة و الأخوات الاحباء ..* 

يقول الله – تبارك إسمه – في كتابه المُقدس على لسان بولس الرسول : 

*لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته *( عب 4 : 12 )

هذا يُعطينا رجــاء أن الله لن يترك الإنسان فى الضلال بل حتماً سيفتقده كلمته .

نصلي إلي الله كي ينير قلوبهم لمعرفة حلاوة العشرة معه ، و به .


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة نسب المسيح و أصله حسب الجسد*



*مقدمة عامة في نسب المسيح له المجد * 
____________________________________________________________
*. نسب المسيح   *
ربّما يتساءل البعض: لماذا يهتمّ الكتاب المقدّس بنسب السيّد المسيح، فيذكره الإنجيلي متّى في الافتتاحيّة، والإنجيلي لوقا بعد عماد السيّد (لو 3)؟
أولاً: نحن نعلم أن الغنوسيّة وإن كان قد ظهر كبار رجالها في القرن الثاني الميلادي لكن جذورها بدأت في وقت مبكر جدًا، فقد أنكرت حقيقة التأنُس، مدّعية أن السيّد المسيح قد ظهر كخيالٍ أو وهم، إذ يكرهون الجسد ويعادونه كعنصر ظلمة. ذكر الأنساب هو تأكيد لحقيقة التجسّد الإلهي، فيؤكّد الوحي الإلهي أن ذاك الذي هو فوق الأنساب قد صار حسب الجسد له نسب. يقول القدّيس ساويرس الأنطاكي: [لكي نعرف الذي لا يُحصى في الأنساب، إذ مكتوب عنه: من يعرف جيله؟! (إش 53: 8)، وبالأكثر هذا الذي كان قبل الدهور مساويًا في الأزليّة للآب ذاته، هو نفسه الذي حُسب في الأنساب حسب الجسد، لأنه إذ هو إله في الحقيقة، صار هو ذاته في آخر الأزمة إنسانًا بدون تغيير، وقد أظهره متّى مشتركًا في طبيعتنا حتى لا يقول أحد أنه ظهر كخيالٍ أو وهمِ.] 
ثانيًا: أراد القدّيس متّى تأكيد أن يسوع هو المسيّا الملك المنتظر، لهذا يفتح سلسلة الأنساب بقوله: "كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن إبراهيم" [1]. يقول القدّيس جيروم: [لقد ترك متّى كل الأسماء ليذكر داود وإبراهيم، لأن الله وعدهما وحدهما (بصراحة) بالمسيح، إذ قال لإبراهيم: "ويتبارك في نسلك جميع أمم الأرض" (تك22: 18)، ولداود "من ثمرة بطنك أجعل على كرسيك" (مز132: 11).] لقد ركّز على داود الملك وإبراهيم أب الآباء ليُعلن أنه الملك الموعود به، ابن داود. إنه الملك المختفي وراء طبيعتنا البشريّة والمتخلّي عن كمال مجده وبهائه، حتى يعطي للشيطان فرصة الدخول معه في معركة كسائر البشر، فيغلب السيّد لحسابنا. هذا من جانب، ومن الجانب الآخر فإن اختفاءه يهبنا الفرصة لقبولنا إيّاه فلا نهاب بهاءه ونهرب من جلال عظمته، بل نقبل اللقاء معه والاتّحاد به والثبوت فيه. يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لا يظهر الملك على الدوام بالمظهر الخاص به، إنّما يُلقي الأرجوان جانبًا ومعه التاج متنكرًا في زيّ جندي عادي حتى لا يركّز العدوّ هجماته عليه، أمّا هنا فحدث العكس، فقد فعل (الرب) ذلك حتى لا يعرفه العدوّ ويهرب من الدخول معه في معركة، ولكي لا يرتبك شعبه (أمام بهائه)، إذ جاء ليخلّص لا ليرعب.] 
جاء الملك الحقيقي متأنّسًا كابن لداود الملك مع أن الأخير في حقيقته عبد، لقد رضي أن يكون العبد أبًا له، حتى نقبل نحن العبيد الإله أبًا لنا، وكما يقول القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [سمح لنفسه أن يُدعى ابن داود ليجعلك ابن الله! سمح لعبد أن يصير له أبًا، حتى يكون لك أيها العبد الرب أبًا لك!... وُلد حسب الجسد لتُولد أنت حسب الروح! وُلد من امرأة لكي تكف عن أن تكون ابنًا لامرأة.] 
ثالثًا: أراد بهذا النسب تأكيد أنه من نسل إبراهيم، أب جميع المؤمنين، الذي نال المواعيد إنه بنسله تتبارك جميع أمم الأرض. كأنه قد جاء كسّر بركة لجميع الأمم، مقدّمًا أبوة فائقة لا تقف عند علاقة الجسد والدم كما حصرها اليهود في علاقتهم بإبراهيم، إنّما قدّم الأبوة السماويّة لكل مؤمن من كل أمة!


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة نسب المسيح و أصله حسب الجسد*



*مقدمة الكاتب ..*

________________________________________________________

لعل وضع مقدمة الكاتب خير دليل علي أخلاقه و غرضه . 



> تعالوا نتعرف على سلسلة واصلاب يسوع ... (لا المسيح عيسى عليه السلام)
> 
> *زنا محارم وتعدد زوجات وإجرام وقتل وسبي وشاربي خمور ودعارة وكفرة وعاهرات وسرقة وكذبة ومضللين.*
> *قال يسوع*
> ...


الخط كان يتجاوز الحجم 7

يتحدث الكاتب و كأنه نسى نسب رسول الإسلام و ما تحتويه سيرته و حياة الصحابة من أحداث تفقد العفيف عفته ! – و سامحوني لهذا التشبيه – فلقد كان من الأجدر له و هو داعي إسلامي او حتى مجرد رجل يود أن يهدي الناس لطريق الحق ، أن يتحلى بالأخلاق الحميده و أن يُحسن الحديث خصوصاً عندما يتعلق الامر بمن قال عنه قرآنه  أنه  وجيهاً في الدنيا و الآخرة .
*إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآَخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ*  ( آل عمران 45 )

و نجد في تفسير* القرطبي *تفسير صفة ( المسيح ) فيقول  :

فقيل: لأنه مسح الأرض، أي ذهب فيها فلم يستكن بكن. وروي عن ابن عباس أنه كان لا يمسح ذا عاهة إلا بريء؛ فكأنه سمي مسيحا لذلك، فهو على هذا فعيل بمعنى فاعل. وقيل: لأنه ممسوح بدهن البركة، كانت الأنبياء تمسح به، طيب الرائحة؛ فإذا مسح به علم أنه نبي. وقيل: لأنه كان ممسوح الأخمصين. وقيل: لأن الجمال مسحه، أي أصابه وظهر عليه. وقيل:* إنما سمي بذلك لأنه مسح بالطهر من الذنوب*

*و يقول الطبري :*

فسماه الله عزّ وجلّ كلـمته, لأنه كان عن كلـمته, كما يقال لـما قدر الله من شيء: هذا قدر الله وقضاؤه, يعنـي به: هذا عن قدر الله وقضائه حدث, وكما قال جلّ ثناؤه: {وَكانَ أمْرُ اللّهِ مَفْعُولاً} يعنـي به: ما أمر الله به, وهو الـمأمور الذي كان عن أمر الله عزّ وجلّ.
*وقال آخرون: بل هي اسم لعيسى سماه الله بها كما سمى سائر خـلقه بـما شاء من الأسماء. ورُوي عن ابن عبـاس رضي الله عنه أنه قال: الكلـمة: هي عيسى.*

*و في الجلالين :*

(وجيهاً) ذا جاه (في الدنيا) بالنبوة (والآخرة) بالشفاعة والدرجات العلا (ومن المقربين) عند الله

بل نجد في تفسير *الطبري* أيضاً فى تفسيره لقوله (*طهرك* ) للعذراء مريم نجده يقول :

ومعنى قوله: {*اصْطَفـاكِ*} اختارك واجتبـاك لطاعته, وما خصك به من كرامته. وقوله: {*وَطَهّرَكِ*}  *يعنـي: طهر دينك من الريب والأدناس التـي فـي أديان نساء بنـي آدم *

هذا الذي يتحدث عنه القرآن هو ما وصفه الكاتب فى مقالته بان اصلابه هم زناة و دعارة و كفر ... الخ 

ولا أريد ان اتحدث عن رسول الاسلام حتى لا يتطرق الموضوع إلي الاسلاميات و لكن يكفي هنا أن أشير الى نسب رسول الاسلام و عائلته التى ماتت على (* كفرها* ) ، بالطبع الكل يعلم أن ابويه قد ماتا قبل أن ( يُرسل ) وكانا على إيمانهما الوثني .. *أي يعبدان الأصنام* .. فلي سؤال إلي كاتب الموضوع وهو : بفرض أن نسب المسيح – تبارك إسمه – كان فيهم من هو داعر أو زان كما تقول ، فمن سيكون الافضل من وجهة نظرك ؟ أن يموت الإنسان وهو لا يؤمن بالله ( و رسوله ) أم يرتكب خطايا في حياته و يتوب عنها و يؤمن بالله ؟ أيهما أفضل *؟؟ *

بل السؤال الهام هنا قبل أن ندحر كل شبهات ذلك الكاتب الواهية ، من هو أولى بالإتباع .. ذلك الذي كان ( يباشر ) زوجاته *و هن حائض* ، و يرتكب كل الموبقات دون رادع ، و يحلل ما يحرمه على غيره .. * أم من شهد له الجميع و كان يخلق الطير و يشفي الاكم و يقيم الموتى* ؟ !! أجب إن كان هناك ذرة عقل و ضمير ينبض .. 

و معلوم أن نبي الاسلام لم يعرف هذا ( الدين الجديد ) إلا عند الاربعين و نيف من عمره ، فهل يا تُرى كان يحيا بالفضيلة و التقوي هو و أسرته و عشيرته قبل الدعوة ، أم أنه ( بالتأكيد ) كان من أصلابه من هم فاسدين ، زناة ، عبدة أصنام – ومنهم من ظل على ذلك حتى بعد الدعوه ( كأبويه ) – و شاربي خمر ،* حتى انه – رسول الإسلام – كان يتوضأ بالخمر  !!! *وكي يخرجوا من هذا المأزق قالوا أنه ربما كان بالماء بعض التمر ( البلح ) اليابسة قد غيرت من شكل الماء  بل أن القرآن ذاته يُقر أن رسول الإسلام كان ( ضالاً ) فهُديا


----------



## REDEMPTION (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الرد على شبهة نسب المسيح و أصله حسب الجسد*

*رد قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث على أمثال هذه الشبهات *
______________________________________________________

يقول قداسة البابا في سؤال وُجه إليه بشأن نسب المسيح :
لقد أراد أن يبطل تشامخ اليهود الذين يفتخرون بأجدادهم ، فأظهر لهم كيف أن أجدادهم قد أخطأوا .
و حتى لو كان أجدادهم فاضلين فلن تنفعهم فضيلة اجدادهم ، لأن أعمال الإنسان – لا أعمال أبيه – هي التي تقرر مصيره في اليوم الأخير .
و يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم في ذلك :
إن السيد المسيح لم يأتي ليهرب من تعيراتنا ، بل ليزيلها , إنه لا يخجل من اي نوع من نقائصنا . و كما أن أولئك الاجداد أخذوا نسوة زانيات ، فكذلك ربنا و إلهنا خطب لذاته طبيعتنا التى زنت ( فسدت )
الكنيسة كثامار : تخلصت دفعة واحدة من اعمالها الشريره ثم تبعته 
و راعوث يشبه حالها أحوالنا : كانت قبيلتها غريبة عن إسرائيل . و قد هبطت إلي غاية الفقر . و مع ذلك لما أبصرها بوعز ، لم يزدر بفقرها ، و لا رفض دناءة جنسها ، كذلك السيد المسيح لم يرفض كنيسته و قد كانت غريبة و في فقر من الأعمال الصالحة .. و كما أن راعوث لو لم تترك شعبها و بيتها لما ذاقت ذلك المجد , فكذلك الكنيسة التي قال لها النبي " إنسي شعبك و بيت أبيك ، فيشتهي الملك حسنك " ..
التي قال لها النبي " إنسي شعبك و بيت أبيك ، فيشتهي الملك حسنك " ..
بهذه الامور أخجلهم ربنا ، و حقق عندهم ألا يتعظموا . 
بل أن الشخص الذي لم يكن من أجداد فاضلين و صار صالحاً . فذلك شرف فضله عظيم .


*آدم و حـــــــواء .. ( الشبهه الأولى )*
________________________________________________________

جميع الأديان – إن جاز أن نسمي باقي الإعتقادات بأنها أديان – تؤمن بقصة الخلق و بسقوط أبوينا آدم و حواء في االمعصية ، حتى الاكتشافات الأثرية الجديدة التي عثر عليها في إبلا تضيف إلى هذه الحقيقة، فقد عثر على مجموعة كبيرة من الألواح يزيد عددها على ستة عشر ألفا، ويزيد عمرها عن الأسطورة البابلية بحوالي ستمائة عام، واللوح التي بها قصة الخلق بها ملامح مشابهة للغاية لما ورد في سفر التكوين، حيث تتكلم عن كائن واحد خلق السموات والقمر والنجوم والأرض. لقد آمن الناس في إبلا في الخلْق من العدم. الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على أقدم طبعة غير مزينة أو مبهرجة عن قصة الخلْق وفيه الحقائق مدوَّنة بدون ذلك التشوية والمبالغات التي نلمسها في الأساطير الأخرى. و في مقالة الكاتب ذكر أن سقوط أبوينا الاولين في المعصية هو أمر لا يشرف أي إنسان و بالتالي يكون بمثابة حُجة على من يعتنق هذا الفكر ، فيقول الكاتب قي مقالته :


آدم وحواء ملاعين وأصل الخطيئة


> تكوين3: 16
> 
> و قال للمراة تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك بالوجع تلدين اولادا و الى رجلك يكون اشتياقك و هو يسود عليك و قال لادم لانك سمعت لقول امراتك و اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تاكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام​


 
و لا أدري في الحقيقة ماذا يريد الكاتب قوله ! هل يود ان يقول أنه بسقوط أبوينا و مجىء المسيح له المجد من نسلهم يعد بمثابة وصمة عار ؟! فلنقرأ سوياً ما جاء في القرآن عن سقوط أبوينا آدم و حواء ، حتى نرى إن كانت هذه القصة هي من وحي الكتاب المقدس فقط أم أنها حقيقة ثابتة حتى في كتابات الإعتقادات الآخرى ، و بالرغم من أننا لسنا في حاجة لإثبات أية كلمة في الكتاب المقدس بواسطة القرآن أو غيره ، و لكن للحوار الهادف البناء ينبغي أن يستعين المرء بما يؤمن به الآخر ليقيم الحُجه عليه و يثبت له صدق كلامه من كتابه أو إيمانه ذاته ، يقول القرآن : 

وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ (34) وَقُلْنَا يَا آَدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلَا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلَا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (35) فَأَزَلَّهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ (36) 


وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لِآَدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى (116) فَقُلْنَا يَا آَدَمُ إِنَّ هَذَا عَدُوٌّ لَكَ وَلِزَوْجِكَ فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى (117) إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى (118) وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى (119) فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّيْطَانُ قَالَ يَا آَدَمُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لَا يَبْلَى (120) فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآَتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آَدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى (121) 


وَيَا آَدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَكُلَا مِنْ حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلَا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (19) فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُمَا مِنْ سَوْآَتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ (20) وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ (21) فَدَلَّاهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآَتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ (22) 

*و عن التكفير عن الخطية قال : *

وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاَةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِّنَ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ {11/114} هود :114.

إِلَّا مَن تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا فَأُوْلَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا {25/70} الفرقان.

فها هو القرآن الذي يؤمن به الكاتب يقر و يبين بكل وضوح أن آدم قدد أخطأ ، *بل و يصفه بالظلم و الضلال* !! ، و أن نسله جميعاً يحتاج إلى التوبة و المغفرة !!

أيضاً من المؤسف بالحقيقة أن يحاول المرء تأويل نص على غير معناه بل و يحرف في كلماته بكل صفاقة ، فلقد قال الكاتب أن آدم وحواء (* ملاعين و أصل الخطية *) ! فلنقرأ ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس : 

"* وقال للمراة: «تكثيرا اكثر اتعاب حبلك. بالوجع تلدين اولادا. والى رجلك يكون اشتياقك وهو يسود عليك*».

*وقال لادم: «لانك سمعت لقول امراتك واكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا: لا تاكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك. بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك.* " ( تك 3 : 16 )

*الأرض هي الملعونة و ليس آدم أو حواء *!! أرجوا أن تدقق فيما تتناوله !!! كما أن جميع الناس من صلب آدم بما فيهم رسول الإسلام ، *فلماذا هذا الغش و الخداع *، حتى أنه من الغباء أن يدعى المرء أمراً يمكن للناس جميعاً التحقق من صدقه أو عدمه ! .

و لعنة الأرض : تعني أنها لم تعد سخية في عطائها بل صارت قاسية لا تعطي إلا بالتعب. 

فالله خلق الأرض من أجل الإنسان، وبسببه باركها لتثمر له بركات، فإذ عصى الرب سقطت تحت اللعنة لتثمر له شوكًا وحسكًا يتناسب مع عصيانه أو فكره الداخلي. وما حدث للأرض بصورة حرفية تحقق في الأرض الرمزية أي الجسد، الذي بسبب عصياننا لله فقد اتزانه وخسر تقديسه فصار ينبت لنا شوكًا وحسكًا يفسد النفس ويحطمها. هكذا بقيت أرضنا بلا ثمر روحي. حتى جاءت القديسة مريم، فقدّسها الروح القدس بقبولها الوعد الإلهي، فأنتجت لنا الثمر البكر الذي يفرح قلب الآب ويبهج حياتنا. وكما *يقول القديس جيروم:* [أعطيت هذه الأرض غلتها، فما فقدته في جنة عدن وجدته في الابن .]

هكذا بتجسد كلمة الله أمكن لأرضنا أن تنتج ثمرًا عوض الشوك والحسك، خاصة وأن السيد حمل هذا الشوك علي جبينه عوض أرضنا حتى يرد لأرضنا بهجتها.

حملت الأرض اللعنة بسبب خطايانا، فصارت الحياة بالنسبة للإنسان - بعد سقوطه - صعبة وقاسية، إذ قيل: "بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزًا".
أخيرًا إذ يشتهي الإنسان الأرض أو التراب عوض السماء يقال له: "لأنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود"، وبهذا صار مأكلاً للحيّة التي قيل لها: "ترابًا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك" [14.] من أجل هذا جاء كلمة الله السماوي لينزع عنا الطبيعة الترابية واهبًا إيانا السمات السماوية. وكما يقول القديس جيروم: [كما يُقال للخاطي: أنت تراب وإلى التراب تعود، هكذا يُقال للقديس: أنت سماء وإلى السماء تعود .]


عزيزي القارىء دعنا نسأل الكاتب الفاضل عما يُعنيه أن آدم* أصل الخطية *.. مامعنى أن آدم ( *أصل *) الخطية ؟ !! معنى هذه العبارة أن من آدم تنبع كل الخطايا !! فهو حسب كلام الكاتب ، هو ( أصل ) الخطية ، إذا الخطية لم يكن لها وجود في أي وقت او أي مكان و آدم هو أصلها ، فالتعبير الدقيق يا من أتيت لتسب إلهنا و تنعت أنبياءنا و قديسينا بالفجر و الدعاره ، *التعبير الصحيح هو أنه بآدم دخلت الخطية إلى الجنس البشري إذ أخطأ آدم أولاً فسقط فى التعدي *

"* من أجل ذلك كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم وبالخطية الموت وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع*. " .


*و أني أسأل الكاتب في دهشة حقيقية ، أليس نبي الإسلام من صلب آدم أيضاً* ؟َ! يقول إخوتنا المسلمون أن رسولهم معصوم من الخطأ و الخطية و في هذا يخالفون القرآن نفسه لأنه أقر بأن لاعصمة سوى للمسيح تبارك إسمه فقيل على نبي الاسلام : *وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ *

*وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ *

و قيل على المسيح تبارك إسمه و العذراء مريم :* وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا *

و يقول الطبري في تفسيره لهذه الآية : تعنـي بقولها: {وَإِنّـي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرّيّتَها} وإنـي أجعل معاذها ومعاذ ذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيـم بك. وأصل الـمعاذ: الـموئل والـملـجأ والـمعقل. فـاستـجاب الله لها فأعاذها الله وذرّيتها من الشيطان الرجيـم,* فلـم يجعل له علـيها سبـيلاً. ..* 

5546ـ حدثنـي يونس, قال: أخبرنا ابن وهب, قال: أخبرنـي ابن أبـي ذئب عن عجلان مولـى الـمشمعلّ, عن أبـي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم*: «كُلّ مَوْلُودٍ يُولَدُ مِنْ بَنِـي آدَمَ يَـمَسّهُ الشّيْطَانُ بـأُصْبُعِهِ, إِلاّ مَرْيَـمَ وَابْنَهَا».*

حدثنـي أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن وهب, قال: ثنـي عمي عبد الله بن وهب, قال: أخبرنـي عمرو بن الـحارث أن أبـا يونس سلـيـمان مولـى أبـي هريرة, حدثه عن أبـي هريرة, عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «*كُلّ بَنِـي آدَمَ يَـمَسّهُ الشّيْطَانُ يَوْمَ وَلَدتْهُ أُمّهُ, إِلاّ مَرْيَـمَ وَابْنَها*». 

إذاً نرى أن ليس هناك من هو معصوم من الذلل سوى المسيح له المجد ، إذاً لماذا جاء المسيح من صلب آدم الذى عصى ربه ؟ 


*أسباب مجىء المسيح – تبارك إسمه – من نسل آدم *

______________________________________________________


*أولاً : خلق الإنسان *

خلق الله الإنسان على صورته كشبهه ومثاله ، في القداسة ، و البر ، و التقوي ، و إن كان ذلك بصورة نسبيه ، إذ أن الله هو وحده المطلق القداسة و البر و التقوى ، و خلقه أيضاً على صورته من حيث أن الإنسان عاقل ، حي ، كائن بذاته ، و في خلق آدم يقول الاباء الاولين : 
    لاحظ كيف يوجد في خلق الإنسان أمر سام جدًا لا نجده في خلق آخر، فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، الأمر الذي لا نجده في خلق السماء أو الأرض أو الشمس أو القمر.
    الذي صُنع علي صورة الله هو إنساننا الداخلي غير المنظور، غير الجسدي، غير المائت ولا فانٍ. بهذه السمات الحقيقية تتصف صورة الله وبها تُعرف . 
*العلامة أوريجينوس*    

إني أقصد ما قاله الرب عندما رأي عملة قيصر: "أعطِ ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله" (مت 22: 12)، كأنه يقول: كما يطلب قيصر منكم ختم صورته هكذا يطلب الله، فترد العملة لقيصر وتُرد النفس لله مستنيرة ومختومة بنور ملامحه .
    لقد طبعت ملامحك علينا! لقد أوجدتنا علي صورتك ومثالك! لقد جعلتنا عملتك، لكن لا يليق بصورتك أن تبقي في الظلام. أرسل شعاع حكمتك لتبدد ظلمتنا فتشرق صورتك فينا . 
    لا تبحث كيف ترد له المكافأة... ردّ له صورته، فهو لا يطلب شيئًا غير هذا. إنه يطلب عملته... لا تعطه مكافأة من عندك، فالله لا يطلب ما هو لك، فإنك إذ تعطيه ما لديك إنما تقدم الخطية . 

*القديس أغسطينوس*

خلق الله النفس البشرية علي صورته ومثاله، أي علي مثال الثالوث القدوس فهي كائن ناطق حيّ، ومع أنها جوهر واحد في كيانها وطبيعتها لكن الكيان غير النطق غير الحياة. هكذا مع الفارق الآب هو الوجود الذاتي له، والنطق هو كلمة الله، والحياة هو الروح القدس. فالله واحد في جوهر، موجود بذاته، ناطق بالابن، حيّ بالروح القدس. 

*ثانياً : علاقة الله بالإنسان *

يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي في مقدمته عن سفر التكوين :

. أبرز هذا السفر جانبًا هامًا يمس علاقتنا بالله. فالإنسان في نظر الله ليس مجرد خليقة وسط ملايين من المخلوقات الأرضية والسماوية لكنه كائن فريد يحمل السمة الأرضية في الجسد والسماوية في الروح. له تقديره الخاص في عيني الله. وهبة الله الإرادة الحرة التي تميز بها عن سائر المخلوقات الأرضية، فالأرض بكل جبروتها والكواكب بكل عظمتها تسير حسب قوانين طبيعية موضوعة لها، والحيوانات تسلك حسب غريزة طبيعية، أما الإنسان فالكائن الحرّ له أن يختار الطريق ويسلك حسبما يقرر.
من أجل هذا خلق الله الإنسان سيدًا علي الأرض، ومتسلطًا علي كل ما عليها وما تحتها، ما في البحار وما في الهواء... حتى علي الفضاء! لقد وهبه صورته ومثاله وأقامه كسفير له.
وتبرز نظرة الله لنا واعتزازه بنا من شوقه أن ينسب نفسه إلينا متي تأهلنا لذلك، فيدعو نفسه إله إبراهيم وإله إسحق وإله يعقوب... يود أن يكون إلهًا خاصًا بكل ابن له.
. أبرز هذا السفر أبوة الله الفائقة للإنسان، فلم يخلقه أسيرًا كما تخيلته بعض الفلسفات المعاصرة، ولا أقامه في مذلة يتحكم فيه كيفما أراد، وإنما أقامه ابنًا محبوبًا لديه، من أجله خلق المسكونة وقد هيأ له الأمجاد الأبدية ليرفعه إلى حيث يوجد الله أبوه ليعيش الإنسان شريكًا في المجد، متنعمًا بالأبوة الفائقة. قيل عن أحدهم أنه إذ كان يحتضر تبسم بفرح وهو يخاطب الله: "هل أنت خلقت العالم لأجلي، أم أنا الذي جبلته؟ الآن أستطيع أن أقول انك قادر أن تشبعني وترعاني!". هذا ما هدف إليه سفر التكوين: يقدم لنا الله الخالق للعالم المادي ومؤسس العالم الروحي. في أبوته الحانية خلق من أجلي السماء والأرض الماديتين لينطلق بي إلى مجيئه الأخير لأنعم بالسماء الجديدة والأرض الجديدة علي مستوي ملائكي أبدي!
السقوط و الفداء 
و بعد إن تبينا حقيقة العلاقة بين الله و الإنسان ، نأتي إلى قصة سقوط آدم و حواء في الخطية ، فبسقوط أبوينا فسدت طبيعتنا البشرية إذ فسدت طبيعتهما و بالتبعية نسلهما على مر الازمان ، و قد يكون من أدلة هذا الفساد هو ما نراه و نلمسه في هذا العصر و كل العصور السابقة من دمار و فساد و حروب و إنحراف .. الخ ، و ما نلمسه أيضاً من الميل ( الطبيعي ) للنفس البشرية تجاه الخطية ، و صار هناك حاجز يحول بين الانسان والله ، و الله تبارك إسمه هو قدوس و لا يتفق مع الخطية إطلاقاً ، *فالخطية هي موت* ، و الله هو حياة ، هو الحياة ، فيوجد هنا تعارض تام بين طبيعة الله تبارك إسمه و بين طبيعة الخطية في أنها خاطئة و ضد الله ، *لان الابيض ليس مثل الاسود إطلاقاً *، لذا كان من المحتم أن يموت الإنسان الاول الذي هو آدم و حواء ، لانهما قد دنسا طبيعتهما ، و لكن ..* كيف يبيد الله عمل يديه ؟!* لقد أباد الله فيما بعد العالم كله بالطوفان ، و بعده سدوم وعمورة ، إذاً لماذا لا يبد الإنسان الاول طالما أن مبدأ الإبادة للخطية موجود ؟ !
كان ما ينقص العالم قبل الطوفان هو .. التوبة .. و نفس الحال بالنسبة لأهل سدوم وعموره ، إذ أن الكتاب المقدس يقول عن العالم قبل الطوفان :

"*ورأي الرب أن شر الإنسان قد كثر في الأرض وأن كل تصور أفكار قلبه إنما هو شرير كل يوم *

و يقول أيضاً :

"*وفسدت الأرض أمام الله وامتلأت الأرض ظلمًا... إذ كان كل بشر قد أفسد طريقه علي الأرض*" 

أيضاً حال سدوم و عمورة كان لا يقل عن حال العالم وقت الطوفان ، حتى انه حدث حوار طويل بين الله و خليله إبراهيم ، حول سدوم و عموره التى كان أهلها اشرار جداً 

أما آدم فيقول عنه الكتاب المقدس : 

"*اختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الإله في وسط شجر الجنة" *

هذا الهروب هو ثمر طبيعي للعصيان والانفصال عن دائرة الرب، إذ لا تطيق الظلمة معاينة النور، وكما يقول آدم: "*سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت، لأني عريان فاختبأت*" يحدثنا القديس أمبروسيوس عن سر هروب الخاطئ من وجه الرب بقول: [الضمير المذنب يكون مثقلاً حتى أنه يعاقب نفسه بنفسه دون قاضٍ، يود أن يتغطى لكنه يكون أمام الله عاريًا .]

شعر آدم بخطيته لذا إختبأ ، و إن كان قد ألقى اللوم على إمرأته ، إلا أنه في رضوخه لعقاب الله بالطرد من الجنه ، و تعليم أولاده فيما بعد عن الله ، و كيفية تقديم ذبائح لله إعتراف منه بإستحقاقه للعقاب و بجرمه .

و لكن كلام الله لا يتغير أبداً ، العقوبة كانت واضحه و هي الموت " *من جميع شجر الجنة تأكل أكلاً، وأما شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، لأنك يوم تأكل منها موتًا تموت* " ، من هنا تحقق قول الوحي على لسان داود النبي "* الرحمة والحق التقيا. البر والسلام تلاثما *" فعدل الله كان يستوجب موت آدم و رحمته كانت متسامحه لأبعد الحدود .

فالإنسان الذى كان له علاقه خاصة مع الله كما سبق و شرحنا ، ذلك الإنسان سقط في الخطية ، و تلوثت طبيعته التى خلقه الله بها ، و صار يعرف الشر ، بل و يفعله ، عمل يديه قد تمرد عليه ! و الله في عظمته و حكمته المطلقة لم يدفع آدم للخير بل تركه بكامل حريته ، و أضاء له الطريق بتعاليمه و إرشاداته ، و في نفس الوقت الله كلي الرحمة ، و رحمته بلا حدود كما أن عدله أيضاً بلا حدود ، فكان لابد من ينوب عن الإنسان و يحمل خطيئته ، و يحرره من عبوديتها ، و يفتح له الطريق الذي أغلقه هو بنفسه .
فكان لابد أن ذلك الفادي يكون إنسان ، من نسل آدم ، لأن آدم الإنسان هو الذي أخطأ و أن يكون غير محدود ، لأن الخطية كانت في حق الله القدوس ، إذاً هي خطية غير محدوده لأنها أُرتكبت في حق الله الغير محدود والمنطق الحسابى أى شئ × ما لانهاية = ما لانهاية ، و 1 × ما لانهاية = ما لانهاية . فخطيتى واحدة مع الله الذى هو مالانهاية = مالانهاية ، فالخطية ضد الله تستوجب فداء غير محدود على قدر الله وهذا أمر مستحيل أن يكون هناك فادى على الأرض غير محدود وهنا لزم أن الله الغير محدود هو بنفسه الذى يفدينا وهذا أول شرط من شروط الفادى أن يكون غير محدود ومن هنا كانت حتمية التجسد . 
و الفداء موجود في القرآن و لكن كي لا يتشعب الحديث نكتفي بما اوردناه بشأن آدم و حواء و حتمية مجىء الفادي من نسلهما .


يتبــــــــع الرد على باقى الشبهات


----------



## فـ ـآندآم (30 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع
منتظرين المزيد*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 فبراير 2009)

*+*

*أعتذر عن تأخري كل هذه الفترة نظراً لظروف خارجة عن إرادتي في مواصلة البحث و الدراسة و بمشيئة المسيح سنبدأ في الاهتمام اكثر بكل ما تطرحه المواقع الاخرى ضد عقيدتنا الالهيه*​ 
*نواصل تفنيد شبهة نسب المسيح له المجد و السجود ..*​ 



نوح قال عنه الكتاب المقدس : 
*" كان نوح رجلا بارا كاملا في اجياله. وسار نوح مع الله. "* [1]
و قال أيضاً :
*" واما نوح فوجد نعمة في عيني الرب "* [2]
*"**ففعل نوح حسب كل ما امره به الله. هكذا فعل. "* [3]
*" **وبنى نوح مذبحا للرب. واخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة واصعد محرقات على المذبح "* [4]
فنوح وجد نعمة في عيني الرب ، إذ قال عنه الوحي انه بار و كامل ، و ما يؤسف بالحقيقة هو محاولة البعض لتشويه سيرته العطره ، فيقولون أنه شرب خمر و سكر و تعرى و يحاولون إلصاق الرزيلة بحياته بهدف إلصاق الشبهات بنسل المسيح تبارك إسمه دون بحث و دراسة ​ 






*



نوح خمورجي​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


>





> *تكوين 9: 20*​
> 
> *و ابتدا نوح يكون فلاحا و غرس كرما ،و شرب من الخمر فسكر و تعرى داخل خبائه*​


 


و قبل أن نشرح هذه الآية ، نقول له انه لو كلف المعترض نفسه قليلاً و بحث عن تفسيرها لما كان هناك داع لأى تطاول 
او إهانات ، فالسؤال الآن هل نوح قد سكر بالفعل ؟ و الإجابة أنه بالفعل قد سكر .. و لكن تُرى هل كان يعلم انه بشرب عصير الكرم ( العنب ) المختمر سيسكر ؟ و هل هذا يصنع فارقاً ؟ نعم بالتأكيد .. فكون أنك تعلم أن ما تفعله خطية هذا أمر و أن لا تعلم فهذا شىء آخر .. و يوضح بولس الرسول هذا المعنى في رسالة رومية ( 5 : 13 ) فيقول : *على أن الخطية لا تحسب إن لم يكن ناموس. " *و الناموس هنا بمثابة معرفه كقول الوحى *: لم أعرف الشهوة لو لم يقل الناموس «لا تشته» ( رو 7 : 7 ) *​ 
و هذا ما سنراه ، يقول الكتاب المقدس :
*" وابتدا نوح يكون فلاحا وغرس كرما وشرب من الخمر فسكر وتعرى داخل خبائه* " [5]
يقول العلامة ( آدم كلارك )Clarke, Adam في تفسيره لهذا النص :​ 
It is very probable that this was the first time the wine was cultivated; and it is as probable that the strength or intoxicating power of the expressed juice was never before known. Noah, therefore, might have drunk it at this time without the least blame,​*و ترجمة النص :*
*من المحتمل جداً أن تكون هذه هي المره الاولى التى تم زراعة النبيذ ... و بالتالي يكون نوح قد سكر دون أدنى لوم عليه .*
هناك نقطة هامه أيضاً ، وهي أن الخمر لم يكن مُحرم إذ أن الشريعه لم تكن قد أُعطيت بعد *" لأن الناموس بموسى أعطي "*[6]* و ما بين نوح و موسى أكثر من ستة قرون !* ​ 
و قد يقول البعض أن الهدف ليس فى لوم نوح ، أو معرفته من عدمها و لكن الهدف – بالنسبة له – هو أن نوح قد شرب و سكر ، و هذا يكفي لأثبات أن نسب المسيح فيه من سكر ، و هذا خطأ تماماً ، فليس الانبياء معصومون من الخطأ و لا يوجد أحد بلا خطية حتى لو كانت حياته يوماً واحداً على الارض ، بل أنه لو كان سيدنا قد جاء من نسل لا يوجد فيه من هو خاطىء فلن يكون هناك حاجه للفداء من الاصل ، و سيثير هذا الامر الريبة و الشك ، فكيف يأتى إنسان به كل الصفات الناسوتيه من نسل بلا خطية ؟!!! بل أن وجود نسل بلا خطية يتعارض مع إعلان الكتاب المقدس أن آدم و نسله قد أخطأوا و إنتشرت الخطية فيهم .
*و في تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي ، يقول : *​ 
*على أي الأحوال غرس نوح كرمًا غالبًا ما كان لا يدرك فاعلية عصير الكرم المختمر... لذا يرى بعض الآباء في نوح أنه أول من اختبر المسكر* [7]. إن كان قد سكر بمعرفة أو غير معرفة فقد تعرى، وسجل لنا الكتاب المقدس هذا الضعف ليؤكد لنا أن الخلاص لم يكن بسبب بر نوح الذاتي فإن كان بارًا إنما بسبب النعمة التي كانت تسنده في جهاده.
و هذا ما أكده آدم كلارك في تفسيره ، فالعبرة في سيرة نوح حتى مماته و ليس في لحظة ضعف سقط فيها فيقول عنه الوحي على لسان بولس الرسول : " *بالإيمان نوح لما أوحي إليه عن أمور لم تر بعد خاف، فبنى فلكا لخلاص بيته، فبه دان العالم، وصار وارثا للبر الذي حسب الإيمان. *" [8] . 
فنوح قد أدان العالم ببره ، و عمله بوصايا الله ، فى الوقت الذى كان الجميع يسخر مما يعمله ، فكيف يقيم أولئك الجهلاء الحجة على من شهد له الكتاب المقدس ببره *و في نفس الوقت لم يكن يعلم أن الخمر قد يؤدي إلى هذه النتيجة ، خصوصاً أن أغلب العلماء إن لم يكن جميعهم قد أكدوا أن هذه تُعد المره الاولى التى تم فيها زراعة النبيذ ( الكرم ) ؟!!! *​ 
و جاء في القاموس الموسوعي عن نوح : *رجل بار على نحو بارز* ( تك 6: 9 ’ 7: 1 ) ، ووجد كُتّاب الحكمة اليهود فى نوح *مثالا للحكمة الحقيقية* لانه " وجد كاملا و باراً .. تُرك بقية للارض عندما جاء الطوفان " ( سي 44 : 17 ) ، و يلاحظ فيلو [9] ان نوح هو الرجل الاول فى الكتاب المقدس المكتوب عنه أنه بار [10]​ 
يدعى البعض زوراًو بهتاناً أن حام يشذ مع ابيه نوح ، و لا ندري في الواقع كيف يتصورون مثل هذا الامر لمجر عبارة "علم ما فعل به إبنه الصغير " ( تك 9 : 24 ) !! فهل يا أصحاب العقول و الالباب عبارة " *علم ما فعل به ابنه *" تُعني الشذوذ ؟!!! إلى أي منطق و تفسير يستند إليه هؤلاء ؟!!!! 
يقدم لنا البعض من معتنقى امثال هذه الشبهات بعض المقالات المكتوبه هنا و هناك على صفحات الانترنت او الكتب الرخيصة ، لتدعيم وجهات نظرهم و محاولاتهم التشكيك في مصداقية و وحي الكتاب المقدس و إليكم مثال لما أورده أحد هؤلاء مستعيناً فيه بمقله على أحد المواقع التي تتبنى منطق التشكيك فيقول :​ 


> فقد رأى أساتذة اللاهوت أن ما جاء بسفر تكوين بالإصحاح التاسع الفقرة الرابعةوالعشرون (علم ما فعل به ابنه الصغير*) **تثبت بما لا يدع**مجال للشك أن حام تحرش بأبيه واعتدى عليه جنسياً وهو سكير ولم يشعر نوح بذلك إلا**بعد أن عاد إلى رشده*.
> وهذا هو الدليل على صدق كلامي : ​
> 
> "And Noah awoke from his wine, and knew what his younger son had done unto him."
> ...


 



أريد من القارىء العزيز أن يتفضل بترجمة هذا النص ليرى بنفسه هل هذا (( *يثبت بما لا يدع مجال للشك *)) ان حام تحرش بأبيه جنسياً ؟!!​ 
و حتى أدخر وقتكم سأضع الترجمة لهذا النص .. الترجمة الحرفية للنص تقول :​ 
و نوح فاق من خمره, و عرف ما مقبل عليه ابنه الصغير له, ماذا فعل حام له؟ هل نظر فقط لعورة ابيه او هل كان هناك شئ اكثر من ذلك*؟ بعض المفسرين اقترحوا انه حام قام بأغتصاب والده في سكره و لهذا تم لعن حام كليا مع العبودية كما مذكور في التكوين 9:24*​ 


إذاً هو إقتراح من *بعض* المفسرين *و ليس إثبات بما لا يدع مجال للشك* كما قال الكاتب !!!!! بل أيضاً أن هذا الاستشهاد يسقط تمامً إذ أن الملعون هو ( كنعان ) و ليس حام كما يقول المفسرين الذي إستشهد بهم الكاتب !! ثم من هم هؤلاء المفسرين ( بالجمع ) ؟ ! لا أحد ! إذاً من هم أساتذة اللاهوت التى قال عنهم الكاتب أنهم ( *رأوا بما لا يدع مجال للشك* ) ؟! .. لا نعلم !
ماذا قال الأباء و مفسروا الكتاب المقدس عن هذه الجزئية ؟ .. لنرى :​ 
يرى *العلامة أوريجانوس* أن كنعان *رأى عوره جده فأخبر أباه حامًا*، وقال ابن عزرا أن كنعان *هزئ بجده كثيرًا*... 
و جاء في " دائرة المعارف الكتابية " تحت مادة (نوح) :
إذ غرس نوح " كرما وشرب من الخمر فسكر وتعرى داخل خبائه . فأبصر حام ... عورة أبيه وأخبر أخويه خارجاً " فاخذا " الرداء ووضعاه على أكتافهما ، ومشيا إلى الوراء وسترا عورة أبيهما" فلما أفاق نوح من خمره " علم ما فعل به ابنه الصغير ، فقال : ملعون كنعان . عبد العبيد يكون لإخوته " ( تك 9 : 20 - 26 ) . والأرجح أنه لم يلعن حاماً نفسه ، لأن الله كان قد سبق أن بارك نوحاً وبنيه ( تك 9 : 1)،* أو لأن كنعان كان قد شارك أباه في الاستهزاء بجده .* ​ 

________________________________________​ 
_[1]__ تك 6 : 9_​ 
_[2]__ تك 6 : 8_
_[3]__ تك 6 : 22_
_[4]__ تك 8 : 20_
_[5]__ تك 9 : 20 - 21_
_[6]__ يو 1 : 17 _
_[7]__ من هؤلاء الآباء القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم والقديس چيروم (رسالة ٢٢)._
_[8]__ عب 1 : 7 _
_[9]__ فيلسوف يهودي ولد سنة 25 ق.م و توفي بعد سنة 40 م بقليل ، له مؤلفات عديده منها استعارات النواميس المقدسة ، إشكالات في سفر التكوين و حلولها ، السكر و غيرها ._
_[10]__ القاموس الموسوعي لمفردات العهد الجديد ( نوح 3820 ) – ص 466_​ 
*يتبع*​ ​


----------

